# a6000 vs a77?



## ConradM

I've never really paid attention to mirrorless before. Are there any huge disadvantages when comparing to the a77? Do they (a6000 and a77) share the same sensor?


----------



## DiskoJoe

Well the quality is about the same on either. One disadvantage for the a6000 is that your current lenses would not fit it withou an adaptor.


----------



## ConradM

Yeah I considered that. So, are enthusiast level DSLR's being phased out?


----------



## DiskoJoe

ConradM said:


> Yeah I considered that. So, are enthusiast level DSLR's being phased out?



Its kind of looking that way. The new a7 has a styling more like the Nex.


----------



## JustJazzie

I switched to mirror less a year ago and I would never look back! For a while I thought my camera  wouldn't work with my studio strobes and I was cringing at the thought of a heavy DSLR. 

The disadvantages that I see are slower autofocus and lack of native lens selection. For me, worth the switch to a compact system that I never regret taking with me.


----------



## ConradM

JustJazzie said:


> I switched to mirror less a year ago and I would never look back! For a while I thought my camera  wouldn't work with my studio strobes and I was cringing at the thought of a heavy DSLR.
> 
> *The disadvantages that I see are slower autofocus* and lack of native lens selection. For me, worth the switch to a compact system that I never regret taking with me.


That's the thing, the a6000 is boasting the fastest AF. Like, ever.


----------



## JustJazzie

ConradM said:


> That's the thing, the a6000 is boasting the fastest AF. Like, ever.


  What?! Okay- I honestly haven't looked up that one specifically I'm headed to google now.

Edit: this confirms my need to wait for version 2 of the a7! I can't wait to see what that brings! I've been ogling the a7 since before it came out, but I know mkII  will be soo much better! I was hoping for faster AF and better low light (maybe to match the 5dmkIII) I'm seriously in love with sony after my NEX7 and I can't wait to see what the year brings!


----------



## ConradM

Yeah check out the tracking, it's insane.


----------



## JustJazzie

ConradM said:


> Yeah check out the tracking, it's insane.  YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6N2KQ26fd4



 was that even real?!

It's gonna be a long wait for the a9....better start saving now!!


----------



## Nervine

That is insane. Can't wait to see if this technology comes to the new A mount bodies rumored.


----------



## ConradM

Nervine said:


> That is insane. Can't wait to see if this technology comes to the new A mount bodies rumored.



I did some more googling last night and it's almost a sure thing the a77 successor will. It'll also be mirrorless. So that's why it seems like the a6000 dumps all over the a77.


----------

